# Husband and father here, and happy to be here



## Resik2 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi my name is Terry. I found this website by total accident, but to my surprise this is what I was really looking for all along! My wife and I have been married 21 years and things are going quite well, but I know from time to time both parties have to do things to keep it fresh and exciting and that will help keep it real. I have seen so many articles here and I’ve already found much inspiration and ideas. So I’m going to continue reading and maybe ask for input from time to time and I hope that’s OK. Thank you and I’m looking forward to making some new friends here. Thanks.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

